# What about this one.....



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

So, I'm buck shopping. I came across this guy from Mauldin Farms in TX. I'm looking to add width to my herd and keep color. He is 20 months old.


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm not a Boer person, but maybe more and bigger pics?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes!!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

He looks like a good one. The traditional that photobombs in the video is huge!


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Yes. The traditional is monstrous! He isn't for sale though. (I asked, lol). He is not quite two though so he still has some maturing to do. I couldn't get the pic any bigger on here but this is the link

http://www.jackmauldin.com/forsale.html


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

His dame, Brown Sugar, is really nice. I only saw one picture of his Sire, Big Red.


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

> Yes. The traditional is monstrous! He isn't for sale though. (I asked, lol). He is not quite two though so he still has some maturing to do. I couldn't get the pic any bigger on here but this is the link
> 
> http://www.jackmauldin.com/forsale.html


 you should do it!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

If you are looking for width he is for sure wide looking. If you are wanting length I am wondering if he could be a little longer, but I think for the price he has a lot to offer. very handsome.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm happy with the length I have now. I'm torn between him and a strategic assets kid.... I want to keep the color but I think I'm in love with strategic assets.


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Get both! JK


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I really like him! Do you have a picture of the other kid you like?


----------



## jddolan (Mar 31, 2013)

Mauldins have some great goats ,I'm in ny so too far for me,good luck,ha has some great width


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

ogfabby said:


> I'm happy with the length I have now. I'm torn between him and a strategic assets kid.... I want to keep the color but I think I'm in love with strategic assets.


That kid looks okay but I don't think he will be the beast that his sire is.

GT


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Yeah, I didn't like that kid. I asked if he had anything else out of him and he doesn't right now. I'm going to go with sugar daddy and hopefully get a great assets kid next year.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Very nice. If I had to option to get or not get that buck, I would totally go for it. He looks fabulous even for his young age. The kids that he will put out will be worth it


----------



## PRF_Stone (May 27, 2013)

Yes, being from a boer raising family I would have to say that he is a good pick. Do you know his percent pure boer? It will be great for your herd.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

He is a fullblood.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Option 3. Out of Rey's the roof


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Option 3 is a nice buckling, but it's hard to compare him to an older buck. With the older one you pretty much already know what his positive and negative traits are. The younger one still has growing to do so it can change. Another difference is if the older one has kids. Then he's proven and you can see the kids he's produced.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Sending in the deposit on sugar daddy! They are awesome people! She is going to meet me in Little Rock with him at the end of June! Sooooo exited!!


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I was looking for something on YouTube and stumbled apon a video of Sugar Daddy when he was younger. I definitely don't think you will regret buying him


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

I seriously love this buck. I'm exited!! Now, to explain to the husband that the buyer backed out on my other one....ask for forgiveness, not permission..right?


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

If you get a paint doeling out of Sugar Daddy, like Jack got with him and Patches, call me first!


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Will do. He will be bred to this girl who is out of my Renoir lines.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

ogfabby said:


> Will do. He will be bred to this girl who is out of my Renoir lines.


That's should be a good pairing.

I have a paint doeling, paint doe and a dark red doeling with a white cap that I will be putting my Bo Jangles son in the winter. Hopefully, I will get some more paints.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Maybe we could do some swapping.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Those 3 does are T4 Scorpio lines.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

I dont think you would be disappointed in buying that buck. He looks to me to be worth every penny. Hes very wide, nice topline from what I could tell from the picture.



GTAllen said:


> Those 3 does are T4 Scorpio lines.


Ive only seen a few of those lines most of them being your does, I would love to add a few Scorpio does to my herd.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

mmiller said:


> I dont think you would be disappointed in buying that buck. He looks to me to be worth every penny. Hes very wide, nice topline from what I could tell from the picture.
> 
> Ive only seen a few of those lines most of them being your does, I would love to add a few Scorpio does to my herd.


We will see what we can do about that next year


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

GTAllen said:


> We will see what we can do about that next year


Perfect timing!


----------

